# Adding Embroidery, outsource or machine purchase?



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi All, I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction of a good place to have embroidery done on t-shirts and sweats. Prices seem to be all over the place. I need to be paying wholesale prices but people seem to think there is a premium for embroidery.

Also can anyone reccommend a good starter machine? I hear a lot of good stuff about Toyotas and Tajimas. If i can't find a cheap place to outsource I need to find a good starter machine that won't kill the bank account.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Hi All, I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction of a good place to have embroidery done on t-shirts and sweats. Prices seem to be all over the place. I need to be paying wholesale prices but people seem to think there is a premium for embroidery.


I think there generally is a premium for embroidery. It costs more than screen printing at least 

Since we have many members here who are printers, we tend to stay away from "recommendation" type posts that might encourage self promotion, but if you'd like some contract bids or recommendations, feel free to post a Service Request ad in our classifieds area here.

We also have an advertiser who does contract printing here.



> Also can anyone reccommend a good starter machine? I hear a lot of good stuff about Toyotas and Tajimas. If i can't find a cheap place to outsource I need to find a good starter machine that won't kill the bank account.


I'm not sure on this one, but hopefully one of our embroidery experts here will be able to recommend a good starter machine


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

JonWye said:


> Hi All, I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction of a good place to have embroidery done on t-shirts and sweats. Prices seem to be all over the place. I need to be paying wholesale prices but people seem to think there is a premium for embroidery.
> 
> Also can anyone reccommend a good starter machine? I hear a lot of good stuff about Toyotas and Tajimas. If i can't find a cheap place to outsource I need to find a good starter machine that won't kill the bank account.


...WE were in the same boat last year...we outsourced 60k in embroidery so we decided to bring it in house...it just made good sense...here are 2 machines I recomend...the first one is pricey but your ROI (return on investment) is good with it because you can split the function or have them run all 4 heads the same. SWF 4 Head 15 Needle Dual Function Commercial Embroidery Machine The next machine is a single head machine...we just got one and LOVE IT !..It's a bridge type and can handle ANYTHING...it will do large blankets for personalizing..we are getting 50-75 a blanket retail just for the stitching alone...so it makes the money back quickly..it will also handle Letterman jackets without binding or interference issues.And the hat attachments are a breeze with SWF...literally take less than 3 minutes to go from pockets to hats.Plus if I have an issue or problem SWF steps up imediately!!!Customer service goes ALONG way...hope this answers alot of your questions...and here is the machine SWF Single Head 15 Needle Full Sized Bridge-Type Commercial Embroidery Machine 

One more thing...dont look at a machine as an expense...look at it as a way of adding to your assets as a business...you control the turn around and time frame.We hated depending on unreliable contractors...the customer didnt meet the contractor ..they meet US! So now we have no more missed dead lines...and that has brought us more business...we are the CAN DO ! shop...not the when were done we will give you a call shop.We still use contractors but only for 1000pcs and up and when your doing that kind of volume...they get it done on time and done at a great price.

Any more questions dont hesitate to ask or PM me. We have only been screenprinting and embroidering 5 years and raise our income 200-400% percent every year..

Ron


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would out source the embroidery until your are getting enough in to make the machine payment. Also remember ther will be a learning curve.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

JB is correct. 
We outsourced our embroidery until we could justify purchasing out first commercial emb machine (4-head SWF ) Actually it took less than a year. We made enough money to purchase the machine and do the work ourself. After about 6 months after that we had to hire an embroiderer.

Try to find a locel embroidery shop thatonly handles embroidery. You might be able to work with them to where you do their screen printing orders and they do your emb orders.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Fluid said:


> JB is correct.
> We outsourced our embroidery until we could justify purchasing out first commercial emb machine (4-head SWF ) Actually it took less than a year. We made enough money to purchase the machine and do the work ourself. After about 6 months after that we had to hire an embroiderer.
> 
> Try to find a locel embroidery shop thatonly handles embroidery. You might be able to work with them to where you do their screen printing orders and they do your emb orders.


...Fluid is on spot with this one...we bartered with an embroiderer when we first started...it was a win win...it effectively doubled our business and allowed us to add the depth to our services...barter is good!LOL


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I just need to learn to type correctly


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is one way to find a contractor. Call the distributor of your choice (ie, Tajima, which is Hirschintl.com for DC) and tell them you want some names of good embroiders in your area. The local rep knows who is buying the hardware, and could put you in touch with a few quality contractors.


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks very much, that is a bomber idea!


----------



## Joekivuva (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you all for the fraternal responses. I have spoken to the local american Trade attache at their embassy and am getting quotes. the 4 head SWF it is. thanks.
Joe


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

A single head is a pita on large orders but you can do it. A 4 head is not that much more than a single head machine and you can really start to crank out bigger jobs. 

Other than a vinyl cutter embroidery is about the most profitable business you can get into. It is a premium product and yes prices are all over the map. 

The closest reason I can come up with for pricing variance is the state of the equipment and digitizing software. The machines used to run on paper tape and yes, those machines are still around and running. The current 'state of the art' uses 30 year old technology to run the machines. The digitizing software has gotten pretty good but you still need to understand the mechanics of embroidery to do a decent job. 

So if you use an embroiderer with an older machine or older software then you can expect to pay more. If you use one that has newer equipment but still prices like they have the older equipment then you will pay more. If you go to someone with a smaller volume than they like to do then you will pay more. It is a real dance to find the right place. 

That is why prices are all over the map.

If you are going to outsource then you need to find a company that only does contract/wholesale work. Not someone that does both retail and wholesale.


----------



## Joekivuva (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Bibki.


----------

